
Real-time (at night) bat detection in London park - dantkz
http://www.batslondon.com/
======
dantkz
The detections are shown at night in London, starting around 8pm GMT.

The press release is at: [http://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-
articles/0617/290617-Smart-de...](http://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-
articles/0617/290617-Smart-detectors-to-monitor-urban-bat-life)

